
Sentry 9.1 and Upcoming Changes - bramen
https://blog.sentry.io/2019/05/14/sentry-9-1-and-upcoming-changes
======
eropple
As a rule, my dev environments are decoupled and have no non-local
dependencies, 'cause I don't always work with an internet connection. So while
I've liked Sentry at prior jobs and have consistently recommended it, I have
not been using it personally on my own stuff. But recently, a number of
projects I'm now working on require more elaboration on errors I've used I was
just saying the other day "huh, I forgot about self-hosted Sentry, I can use
that for development and I can pay them in production". But I guess I should
track down another alternative that isn't going to add gigs and gigs of memory
to a _dev stack_ ; I like Kafka and Zookeeper and all that as much as the next
nerd but if my product doesn't need it I'm certainly not running it for an
exception catcher.

The marketing spiel in this is pretty shitty, too. "You can evaluate whether
you want us to handle this with the cloud!" I think I'd rather evaluate
whether or not I want to use you.

As I said, my automatic recommendation has always been Sentry; I now need to
reevaluate this. Any locally-hostable-for-dev,-SaaS-for-prod options I should
be looking at?

~~~
viraptor
This looks like a big enough change that someone could fork Sentry.
Disconnecting the the fancy search and reenabling sqlite shouldn't be lots of
work for the next few releases. I bet there are companies that will do it in
private - would be interesting to see if any of them go public though.

~~~
eropple
It could be, and I might also just sit on the current version in a dev
environment (as I assume they won't break their public API anytime soon). But
the first time I hit jank I'm going to be going "man, why did I take the path
of least resistance?".

------
nerdbaggy
It must be hard to maintain their open source product. I can imagine it’s
difficult to have 2 different backends that scale from self hosted to the
thousands and thousands per second of the cloud. Along with the searching, HA,
etc

~~~
zeeg
Absolutely is - sqlite had been valuable for a long time as it made
testing/local dev fast, but MySQL has always been a burden. Its made it hard
for us to build optimal solutions in many cases as we had to cater to multiple
different approaches to a solution. With our newer stuff we're actually able
to remove a lot of the infrastructure cost/complexity by using a better
solution (Clickhouse). Obviously has its costs, but its a net win.

~~~
majewsky
> sqlite had been valuable for a long time as it made testing/local dev fast

FWIW, in my current project, I've deviated from my usual pattern of using
SQLite for testing and Postgres for production and went all-in with Postgres
in order to use some Postgres features that SQLite does not have (enum types,
row-level locking). I have a very small shell script [1] for starting an
isolated Postgres instance during test suite runs, and that works fine for me.
The speed difference is about 100-200 ms per test suite run for the `pg_ctl
start` and `pg_ctl stop`.

[1]
[https://github.com/sapcc/castellum/blob/master/testing/with-...](https://github.com/sapcc/castellum/blob/master/testing/with-
postgres-db.sh)

------
judge2020
Kind of off-topic, but with the direction GitHub is going with features and
'embrace, extend, (and to be determined with pkg repo) extinguish', I wouldn't
be surprised if GH comes out with a Sentry competitor by 2021.

~~~
viraptor
It could be reasonable for them to buy Rollbar instead of creating their own.

